# "nesting"



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

So...how many of your dogs dig, dig, dig, dig like maniacs before they lay down? I understand they are "nesting." Do any of your babies do this in the middle of the night?? Ollie does. It occasionally wakes me up. Oddly, he likes to sleep under our bed at night. But then sometime in the night he moves to his doggie pillow on the floor. Anyway, is Ollie the only midnight nester here??


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

"So...how many of your dogs dig, dig, dig, dig like maniacs before they lay down?"

My Scarlett does. I didn't know it had a name. As soon as she is done, she falls asleep.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Bonnie does it, but not just at bedtime, and so did Eloise. Never knew what it was!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Ellie does it like crazy before she goes to bed and once in a while I will hear her in the middle of the night. She also does it if I am laying down with a blanket watching tv and she comes to lay with me. I always say that she is making it extra comfortable for herself.


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

Scoop does this too. and If there is some paper towel laying around he will take it, shred it and make a little bed. lol. and he does this all underneathe my bed also.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh yes, Gracie does that every night!!! We have to throw a very light sheet-blanket over the bed to protect the quilt! She sleeps in the bed with us, and she will dig dig dig, then flip her butt around about 90 degrees, then dig dig dig, flip that butt another 90 degrees, and dig dig dig. She'll flip her butt about 6-7 times before she quits. It's like she's possessed!!! I love it when she does it, because it tells me she is ready to settle down. My husband and I usually read before we go to sleep, and she walks all over us, digs under the covers, just has a good time. But when she starts digging, we know she's settling in for the night. So funny! I'm glad to know she is not alone ... let alone possessed! :smheat:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki does this too! It's too funny!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo does it, in the bed, on the sofa too sometimes, but Hannah is mostly a rooter, only rarely does she dig.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

buttercup does it constantly. on the bed, next to the bed, under my chair, on the sofa, in her car seat, in her toy box... you name it. 

while i'm getting ready for work in the morning, she'll dig on the bathroom mat and then shoot me dirty looks when i dare to turn the hair dryer on. it's hard to revolve one's life around a 9lb dog who can't speak nor hold down a job to support herself. LOL. 

oh the crazy things we do for our dogs


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Tallulah does that all the time!! (even on the sofa which drives Daddy crazy!)


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley is a digger too! Mostly just at night in bed. However, he will ocassionally "dig" on the sofa before he naps! He is a hoot! I LOVE when he does this. My hubby still watches him every time and giggles to himself.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Charlie does this too!!! He digs like there is no tomorrow!!! :huh: But he has ruined my recliner by digging in it :shocked: He has two big floor pillows that we got for the boys, one green & one blue, (Snowball doesn't use his) and if his feet are damp from being outside, his front feet will turn either blue or green!! Looks kinda funny!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (scoopsmommy @ Jul 30 2008, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613612


> and he does this all underneathe my bed also.[/B]


oh God, I'm scared to look under my bed for that reason. I call it his "nasty nest" cause he has God-knows-what under there....


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We have 2 nesters in our bed at night! Benny will start digging and then the copycat that Emma is...well she chimes right in w/Benny. Sometimes it's as if we have a small earthquake in our bed at night!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Haiku digs in bed - not nightly, but quite frequently. It cracks me up!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Yep, this is Tucker, but only when we first get in bed. I've never noticed him doing this during the night.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Yep Maci does this too..at night and also sometimes during the day.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Briezee is my lil nester. She digs and digs and digs in her bed and then promptly falls asleep in Bentley's Basket. Go figure!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes T.Dink does this on the floor and on the sofa and then turns around afew times before she gets settled. I tell her don't dig!! :biggrin: Jill


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

All 3 of mine do it everytime they lay down anywhere for a nap. Jasmine and Chase also love to burrow under the blankets and Maggie digs on top of them trying to get them out. I love it.

Rita


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (bluesyinpa @ Jul 31 2008, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613900


> All 3 of mine do it everytime they lay down anywhere for a nap. Jasmine and Chase also love to burrow under the blankets and Maggie digs on top of them trying to get them out. I love it.
> 
> Rita[/B]


Sometimes before Gracie does her "nesting" routine, she will burrow under the covers, and I dig her out. I am afraid she will get too hot under there. But then, I've wondered if she does it because she's too cool. ??? Is it OK for her to stay under the covers, because she does seem to like it under there. Do your malts sleep under the covers?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry is not a digger, but Teddy is a major one!!! I'm glad to hear that he's not alone. He digs on the sofa, in the bed, and in his toy box. It really is funny to watch... he takes his digging so seriously... it's like his job to dig on everything. To protect my sofa, I threw an old blanket on one of the cushions, and it seems to be working... he loves to dig on that blanket... what a nut!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango and Tillie will dig like crazy in bed before we go to sleep!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

mini is a digger, she digs in her beds, her kitty kube, on the sofas, chair, and on my bed. and....she likes to sleep UNDER the covers directly against me. she makes me hot and uncomfortable, so i have to move her. then she digs to get herself comfortable again on top of the blankets. then when i wake up, she's under the blanket right next to me again! :eek2_gelb2: also, if she wants my attention, she will dig at ME. she digs at my legs all the time... she's actually dug at my face and scratched me pretty bad when i was sleeping...and when i was watching a movie, she got in my face and sniffed me, i kinda just looked past her to watch the movie, so she dug at my face. the mini-monster shall not be ignored. :smmadder:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My kids call it "digging to Malta".


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Milly does it but Charlie never did. It wakes us up sometimes when she comes back to the bed after an excursion.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Both of mine love to dig. Sophie's technique is one paw at a time and she slowly and very deliberately digs until her blanket is perfect. And, several times during the night she has to rearrange it.

Annie's technique is to have both front legs going about 100 mph at the same time through her back legs - if she was digging in dirt it would be flying behind her about 20 feet and she'd have a ten foot deep whole. The girl can dig. If she decides to lay down on my lap to nap she tries to dig my legs or my pants! I can't help but love that quirky little girl!


----------

